# Average salary for ESL teachers



## Nightwing

I've been researching ESL jobs in various countries, and what I found is that in all of the countries I looked into, the salaries offered are lower to much lower than average. Even somewhere like Dubai, where I could make 4K or 5k per month, that is low compared to the average of around 20K-30K. I know there are other factors, like differences in cost of living from one place to another. But it still seems that wherever I go, I'll be in the lower class. I'm already 40 years old, an I'm tired of having nothing. Even with my university degree, I could never get a good job. And despite my age, I've never been married or even had a girlfriend. I'm tired of being a loser.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Nightwing said:


> But it still seems that wherever I go, I'll be in the lower class. I'm already 40 years old, an I'm tired of having nothing. Even with my university degree, I could never get a good job. And despite my age, I've never been married or even had a girlfriend. I'm tired of being a loser.


You are your worst enemy. I don't think you're a loser, however, I think you do need to stop feeling sorry for yourself.

Have you finished your certification yet?


----------



## Nightwing

Still need to do my criminal background check. After that, it takes 3-4 month to process "sigh".


----------



## Nightwing

And I didn't mean that as self deprecation. I have never achieved any kind of financial success and am always broke and have no money. And I'm tired of it.


----------



## *Sunshine*

First of all congratulations on passing your exams. It is the first step.

I can understand your frustration with the paycheck to paycheck lifestyle. Been there, done that.

You're going to need some savings for your move as well work experience in your field. The next step is to start researching and networking for entry level positions in your area. Most international schools will require experience. 

For example, in Germany the ESL market is freelance and it takes time to build a base of clients to even make ends meet. It will take substantial savings for this option. On the other hand reputable private international schools will offer a living wage to start although you'd still need funds to relocate.

You can also see if you meet the DoD requirements. They have both domestic and foreign positions. 








Application Requirements | Human Resources


General requirements to become a teacher for the Department of Defense Education Activity.




www.dodea.edu


----------



## ALKB

Nightwing said:


> And I didn't mean that as self deprecation. I have never achieved any kind of financial success and am always broke and have no money. And I'm tired of it.


Then forget ESL where a lot of teachers just do TEFL, CELTA or DELTA or being a native speaker is their only linguistic qualification and are a dime a dozen. ESL could maybe be a fun thing for a summer abroad or similar, where the experience of the country you teach in is more valuable to you than the payment you will receive.

Concentrate on your certification and what comes after.


----------



## Nightwing

Agism is a problem. I've seen job postings that set the cut off at 40.


----------



## Nightwing

ALKB said:


> Then forget ESL where a lot of teachers just do TEFL, CELTA or DELTA or being a native speaker is their only linguistic qualification and are a dime a dozen. ESL could maybe be a fun thing for a summer abroad or similar, where the experience of the country you teach in is more valuable to you than the payment you will receive.
> 
> Concentrate on your certification and what comes after.


I don't have any skills that will make me any money in any other areas either. Onto make e of the reasons I want to move to Europe is make participation in summer program easier and more affordable.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The DoD route may be your best option if you're looking to move to Europe. As far as teaching English is concerned, the EU has more than enough "native speakers" of English in the UK nationals who have relocated over the years, some with TEFL or CELTA certificates, even. Teaching English was never a well paid line of work. But if you can parlay your teaching certificate (and a little experience) into, say, a corporate training position, you will definitely find a more lucrative path.


----------



## ALKB

Nightwing said:


> I don't have any skills that will make me any money in any other areas either. Onto make e of the reasons I want to move to Europe is make participation in summer program easier and more affordable.


There is a vast difference between teaching an English course at a private language institute or working at an international school,


----------



## Nightwing

ALKB said:


> There is a vast difference between teaching an English course at a private language institute or working at an international school,


And what is that difference?


----------



## ALKB

Nightwing said:


> And what is that difference?


Working at an international school you have a schedule year round minus a few weeks break here and there. You have the same students, can work on longterm developement and after having done lesson plans for a year or two, you can re-use what you have developed, as the same class will be offered next school year, too. I can´t speak for every country and every private school, but teachers tend to be employed year-round (although the fire in June hire back in September seems to be getting more popular, which would be problematic for somebody on an employer-sponsored work permit), you have a salary, probably health insurance through your employer, paid time off, etc.

Teaching ESL is often limited to evening courses for adults (like once or twice a week for an hour or two) and intensive or residential courses during school breaks for children. Many language institutes will only hire for their high season, if they hire at all. Often, ESL teachers are freelancers, paid by the hour worked in the classroom, responsible for their own health care, social contributions and taxes owed, and unpaid if there is no work to be had in certain months, left to struggle to find more language schools, more private clients, more teaching online, etc. And of course, any of those clients can lose interest and cancel any time. School children can´t just opt out on subjects.


----------



## Nightwing

I've seen plenty of job postings for English teachers for various age groups in public and private schools that offer insurance and housing assistance.


----------



## ALKB

Nightwing said:


> I've seen plenty of job postings for English teachers for various age groups in public and private schools that offer insurance and housing assistance.


Well that´s great! Was that in Europe, since you said you wanted to move to Eastern Europe? I´d associate that more with Asia and the Middle East.


----------



## Nightwing

I recently saw a few in Poland and Czech Republic, but not much beside that. I don't know about the Middle East. I'd mostly in South Korea.


----------

